# Trip to Canada this summer need HELP



## Supersnagger

I am trying to plan our 1st family fishing trip to Canada, the problem is I have no Idea where to go! There will be 7 to 10 people going and we want to go to a place we can drive to.  I am looking for a place where we can catch a lot of fish and stay in a cabin. I am a musky guy, but would be very happy catching large numbers of Pike/walleye/Smallmouth/Lake Trout. I have done a lot of research on line, but they all seem like great places. I am looking for some imput from those of you who have been to Canada. thanks Doug


----------



## theishmaster

Hey supersnagger we go to balsam and camron lake in ont its only about 7 houre drive drive northeast OH . lots of large mouth bass smallies walleye and muskies try cottage link .com for a placs to stay.


----------



## bdawg

My family went up to Canada fishing for 30 years. Most of that time we went to Rice Lake in Ontario. It's about 2 hours NE of Toronto. We stayed at Glengary Cottages. Most of the cabins there are new now. Replaced about 5 years ago. They aren't fancy, but they are right on the lake, on flat land, with boat docks, rental boats available for the week, and it's in a nicely protected bay. There's also a pool, small playground, basketball hoop, and the mall is a half hour drive away for the womenfolk. There is also swimming available on the island across the bay. The fishing is great for smallmouth and largemouth bass and panfish. The walleye fishing is okay. We rarely limited out on walleye. No pike, but there are muskie in there. We always went up there the week before bass season opened and caught a lot of bass, some still on beds, and panfish that were spawning. Lots of smallmouth around the rocky islands and largemouth in the weedy bays. Hope to go back there again sometime soon.


----------



## F1504X4

I highly recommend the hornpayne Ontario area. I went up for several years and we would catch hundreds of pike a day from hammer handle to 40" fish. The walleye fishing was always phenomenal as well.


----------



## pikekilla

While it is a fly in camp, I would highly suggest Agich's Kaby Kabins on Kabinakagami Lake flying in from White River. Beautiful 11 hour ride from NE Ohio up though Mackinaw, the Soo Locks and along the gorgeous north shore of Lake Superior that rivals the Big Sur. 

Top notch equipment, OUTSTANDING big pike and high numbers walleye fishery. No Musky or bass though. Check out their website at www.kabykabins.ca/ where you can see the pic where I caught the biggest pike of the year for 2012 there. 44" 34 Lbs. Been going for 15 years and never a bad year.


----------



## MOBIL4

I've been going up to Nakina the last couple of years thru twin lakes outfitter. The prices are very fair and the fishing has been good. A lot of pike and walleyes. The sizes haven't been large though. This last year though the brook trout made the trip. We caught them between 2 lbs- 5 lbs.


----------



## Snakecharmer

A real nice family oriented place in Pleasant Cove in Point Au Baril Ontarion on Georgian Bay.. Decent fishing and plenty of activities for kids and women. Very scenic area.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

try www.terracelawn.ca on the trent river which goes into Rice lake. its about a 7.5hr drive from canton area our family has been going here for 40plus yrs.. great place for kids and plenty of fishing action. peaceful and not over run. nice little beach area.cottages are clean, fishing from the docks is also great. 

pm if u want more info or go to the out of state tab and pull up some of my old posts. most are tagged trent river/rice lake


----------



## Lawman60

Doug, you can take this from a guy that actually owns a cottage in Ontario. Our place is near Bancroft, but if I would choose a better spot for fishing, it would be the French River area. I've been there a dozen times. It's about 4-5 hours north of the Peace bridge. There are a ton of rentals and you can get plans that are all inclusive...lodging, meals, boat, motor and even bait. It's still one of the top muskie waters in Canada, and plenty of walleye, bass, pike, perch..etc. There are a ton of web sites listed under fishing the French River Ontario. You won't be sorry!


----------



## jimbob44

My vote is for pointe au baril also but I stay at kenlea cottages the fishing is awsome to say the least but the scenery is better than that but I would not overlook the french river area its about 45 min to an hour north on 69 from pointe au baril we have talked about fishing both on our yearly trip.


----------



## vc1111

Pay attention to the exchange rate between now and when you go. There may be an optimum time to buy your loonies and toonies.


----------



## sady dog

I have fished canada for 35 years.. Rice lake..jacks lake..lakes without names..you can catch fish at all of em, long drive and getting there at the right time sucks..it is either they where hitting last week or they will turn on next week.. you want to catch big musky and lots of fish head to St. Claire and fish in 15 feet of water...(anywhere) 

The big question is...???? you got a boat?


----------



## jwfish

You want musky and a short drive I would go to lake st clair on the canada side been going for 10 years now and have caught loads of musky and smallmouth casting and trolling.My biggest was a 52 in fish.You can get a cottage on the water at mitchels bay of the thames river.


----------



## oldwing

I have been fishing the french river area for the past three decades and have always enjoyed the trip. Check out the area near Docuous and Sturgeon Falls.


----------



## Kindlebeard

keep driving past the French River to Noelville. The lodge is called Silv'ry Moon Lodge. they have cabins that sleep 9, with bathrooms in them. Great Host and Hostess, can fish for anything from panfish, bass, walleye, pike, muskey, and lake trout. The host has downriggers for the lakers if you do not have them.

http://www.duenorth.net/silvrymoonlodge/index.html

My blood pressure just plummets thinking about thier lodge it is so peaceful.


----------



## fishlogic

I live in Canada and fished many of the places mentioned in this post. There is a big difference between them. Some are strictly fishing camps, while others are more family oriented. You need to provide additional information to get a better answer.

Are the 7-10 people all fishermen? Kids and wives? Do you have a boat? Are you going to fish all day long? It makes a BIG difference.


----------



## dipthekid

My Daughter goes up with the grandparents every year to Totem Point 

They always troll for muskie. 2 years ago my daughter pulled out a 53.5" guy that was as long as she was! I know that the owner from Totem point is going to be at the IX outdoors show coming up. Maybe you should check out the show and get some ideas!


----------



## Erieangler51

If it was me LAKE OF THE WOODS. I've been up there about 10 times and it has become my favorite lake to fish. I'm not going to names resorts as all cater to the fisherman and will put you on fish. I've stayed at Cyrus resort and zipple bay and both are well run resorts on the Minnesota side of lotw. I've also stayed at new moon island lodge and sandy Blackhawk island lodge ad both those are in Canada. If you want muskies on lake of the woods Canada is where u want to be. But the bigger walleyes hang on the south shore in mn waters. You will catch more eaters in Canada but your chance of getting a wall hanger is better south. Depending on when you are planning your trip fishing tactics are fairly simple. 2012 there was a jig an frozen shiner bite from may to ice up which normaly doesn't happen. Once that slows down bottom bounce crawler harnesses. Once that slows down troll leadcore. And once that slows again back to jig an frozen shiner. If you've got any questions don't hesitate to ask me I can get you some info. I've got buddies up there right now yelling walleyes through the ice. 


Justin


----------



## Sweet Beaver

I have been going to the middle French River for over 20 years. Not a numbers place for ski's but there are some giants! Usually loads of pike, largemouth, and smallmouth action for even the novice angler. Easy drive 10 hours, 500 miles. Many years ago we stayed at Pine Cove Lodge, then we switched to Totem Point, and now stay at Bryer Lodge (nice website). Reason we have made moves is due to camp/cabin conditons. Bryers owner's have really revamped the place, very quite and close to spots where you can fish, cabins on the water, and short walk to docks. The only downer about this section of river is that there is now topo map for it in regards to depths and obstructions so you have to be careful when driving the boat. Any questions please feel free to shoot me a PM, good luck!


----------



## Flathead76

Dipthekid that fish would make a great work of art. Awesome fish!


----------



## dipthekid

+1 Flathead! Her uncle blew it up to fathead poster size...lol They are using it at the outdoors show at the IX this year. It was a pretty fish but it tasted even better. Fish fry for 30!


----------



## lil goose

Lake St. Clair you will not be dissapointed!!!! Smallies Walleye Jumbo Perch Musky's and some ofg the biggest pan fish i have ever caught!! Mitchell's Bay and you can find all the accomidations reasonable!!!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

I can tell you that my friends and family have been going to Canada for 40 years. While fly in lakes are great fishing they are not the ideal family spot you want a drive to lake for the family. between us we have been everywhere. My family and close friends go to the same place every year. The town is Westport Ontario. The lakes I prefer is little sand lake for panfish and smallmouth (great for kids). It is an oval lake 1mile by 2 mile no bays or islands. Super easy lake to fish. My favorite lake is Upper (little) Rideau. It has bays coves islands points drops etc etc etc. It is great for panfish, bass, and walleye. 50 plus bass per day per angler. Bobs lake is close by and is also awesome fishing and one of the most scenic lakes you will ever visit. Bobs lake and Big Rideau have lakers. Last i was at Bobs lake was 2010. It was loaded with pike 20"-28". I do not know of any lakes with muskies in that region.

Westport is an awesome town and is great for the family with restaraunts and local shopping. It is also close to Perth and Kingston which also have alot of attractions. That regions has plenty of lakes and little fishing pressure. We stay at private cottages because like i said my family and close friends love the place. But a simple search you can find a place to stay. Most places are private rented cottages. It is much a lodge area per say


----------



## kankele

I guess I will put my two cents in also..My family has had a cabin on Lake Wabongushi since 1949.It is located 200km Nw from Slt.Ste. Marie)11 hours from Toledo), 2 hours NW of Wawa, Ont.. It is a remote lake(nearest town 30 km) 22 miles in length with almost drive in access. the owner of the fish camps will pick you up and bring the guests to their lodge/cabins. they have cabins on private islands or the main lodge for the guests, meal plan available. Loch Island Lodge, Lake Wabatongushi, Andy and Amy Wilson and they do have a good web site--search--"Loch Island Lodge"


----------



## dsoy28

Mountain view camp in blind river Ontario, the owner is from Huron county Ohio. Catch pike till your arm hurts on one of the hundreds of surrounding lakes. Good people. Absolutely beautiful up there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mturack

I always go to Muskie Bay Resort just outside Nestor Falls Ontario. I know it's a bit of a drive, but the owners are down to earth people, and the rates are very reasonable. Plus they have everything you're looking to target for fishing. When I first started looking at places I wanted to fishing for everything. And I found it. I always get good numbers or pike, smallies, perch, walleye, lakers etc. Plus if you haven't done casting for muskie with top water at night... This is a great place to do it. When I'm up there I fish Crow, Whitefish Bay, and Lake of the woods primarily but there's several outpost lakes that you can fish too. The owners have boats on several of the ooutpost lakes and for the other ones, they can trailer a boat over and drop you in. One of the nice things is that the cabins also have wifi  So you can get away and still be connected to send out pics to make your friends jealous


----------



## falconman

Kankel- how lucky you are to have a place on Wabotongushi! My family and I stayed a week on Otter Island in July 2011 and it was great. I wish we had caught more fish but it was still an experience we will never forget. We so much enjoyed it we are heading back to Canada this year but are going to try somewhere different. We are still up in the air where to go, so I have been following this thread closely, looking for a drive to / boat in that's in either Ontario or Quebec. 
For anybody who has never been to northern Canada- GO! It's beautiful up there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mtkjay8869

just recently read an article in north american fisherman about a guy who has been involved in canada fishing trips for some years, he started a web site to help with this sort of problem, by your answers to a searies of questions they can help give you a list of lodges, outfitters and area to look into,, the website is www.fishulo.com, the best part is its FREE and from what i understand the guy is not trying to sell you on certian places or things, seems to be helpfull and i hope this can help you and your family.


----------

